# Mafia 2



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gets a big thumbs up from me. I know there's a lot of gta wannabe games out there, but this is very good. Snow is a lovely touch, I watched two people throw snowballs at a woman hanging out of a second story window and the 1940's music and cars is a novel difference from the rest of the gangsta openbox games. Anyone else got it?


----------



## chaos_79 (Sep 5, 2010)

I haven't bought this yet but it does look interesting.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think it's a very long game I've just read, but there's DLC coming to make it longer. Which is actually annoying. Why not make a game then release it, rather than make it, then charge us double for the full thign?!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

because they make more money...

i played mafia 1 on the PC and it was awesome, will be wanting to play this for sure, and im not a GTA fan at either!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

got it, 20-30% through it, awesome game, a must to be played on hard, i seemed to waltz through it on Medium! but hard is just that, keep getting sniped in gun fights lol!


----------



## Saxo90 (Jun 7, 2009)

Whats the actual game play like? Do you just roam through a city like in GTA? drive cars around and such or is it just level to level? Also, online game play?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Completely free roaming, the whole city is unlocked from the start too. It's 10 square miles or so iirc, but it's beautifully done. THere's even "simulation" driving physics available as well as stnadard, which in the snow and rwd cars is a nice change to gta's physics.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

you xan just go to level to level if you want, or you can ignore were your being told to go and go and do other side missions...


----------

